# Salters dog food



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

At dog training today we were told how good this food is, has anyone used it, its a bit out of my price range at around £50 a 15kg bag is it as good as it looks?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

No, it certainly isn't worth the asking price. You should always have a named meat product as the first ingredient.

Ground Maize, *Chicken Meat Meal, Round Grain Rice, *Chicken,*Chicken Fat, Maize Gluten Meal, Sunflower Meal, Dried Sugar Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Yeast, Kelp, Dried Whole Egg, Cellulose Fibre, Monocalcium Phosphate, Iodised Salt, Methionine, Vitamin E, Choline Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin C, Vitamin A, Niacin, Iron Sulphate, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulphate, Vitamin B12, Biotin, Vitamin B2, Vitamin K, Vitamin B6, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B1, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

That was what i thought, i see the highest combined ingrediant is chicken.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

When you og up to the £50 price bracket you are going to be compared to Orijen, and that food is nowhere near as good as orijen in terms of quality, so it's HUGELY over priced for what it is.

If I was paying £50 + for a dog food, i'd want no mention of maize anywhere at all, or rice, or gluten.


----------



## Quiet Vixen (Sep 8, 2010)

Your comments on Salters::frown:
I have been using Salters Pet Food successfully with great results for the past five years after seeing a dog in fantastic condition and discussing with his owner what he fed him, I was disturbed to read your comments - I firmly believe that Salters have and continue to truly produce this dogfood to a superior quality and to a high standard. The results are infront of me ever day and my dog keeps in good shape and looks great.

Looking at the Salters website they mention that a good sized labrador can be fed on their high quality food for as little as 85p per day - and what can you buy today for that? 

Salters costs me £44.95 per 15kg bag and this lasts me nearly 15 weeks for my 10 kilo dog. I believe the current price of Orijen is over £50 for a 13.5 kg bag - do the maths.

I for one give Salters the thumbs up!!!:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a friend who uses this and swears by it. It says on the website that chicken is the highest ingredient.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Quiet Vixen said:


> Your comments on Salters::frown:
> I have been using Salters Pet Food successfully with great results for the past five years after seeing a dog in fantastic condition and discussing with his owner what he fed him, I was disturbed to read your comments - I firmly believe that Salters have and continue to truly produce this dogfood to a superior quality and to a high standard. The results are infront of me ever day and my dog keeps in good shape and looks great.
> 
> Looking at the Salters website they mention that a good sized labrador can be fed on their high quality food for as little as 85p per day - and what can you buy today for that?
> ...


Okay, I'll do the math.

Salters cost you £44.95 for 15kg, a dog of 10kg will need (according to their web site) at least 145g per day, so that works out at 15kg lasting 103 days, and costing 43p per day to feed.

Orijen costs £51.99 per 13.5kg, a 10kg dog will need (again, according to their website) 75g per day, so the 13.5 kg will last 173 days and cost 30p per day to feed.

So even the math tells you Orijen is better than salters.

*Salters ingredients*

*Chicken Meat Meal, Ground Maize, Round Grain Rice, *Chicken,*Chicken Fat, Maize Gluten Meal, Dried Sugar Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Sunflower Meal, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Dried Whole Egg, Yeast, Kelp, Cellulose Fibre, Monocalcium Phosphate, Iodised Salt, Methionine, Vitamin E, Choline Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin C, Vitamin A, Niacin, Iron Sulphate, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulphate, Vitamin B12, Biotin, Vitamin B2, Vitamin K, Vitamin B6, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B1, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.

*Orijen ingredients*

Fresh boneless chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, fresh pacific salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), herring meal, sweet potato, peas, fresh lake whitefish, fresh northern walleye, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid), chicken liver, salmon meal, fresh turkey, fresh whole eggs, fresh deboned herring, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon oil, chicory root, dehydrated organic kelp, pumpkin, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, saskatoon berries, black currants, choline chloride, psyllium, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, sea salt, vitamin supplements (vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, vitamin C, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, vitamin B6, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12), mineral supplements (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

The ingredients speak for themselves too. Salters might suit your dog, which is fantastic. But it is in now way, shape or form as good as orijen, either on ingredients, quality or price.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I have a friend who uses this and swears by it. It says on the website that chicken is the highest ingredient.


A statement I feel a little misleading, salters put this under their ingredients



> Our Chicken ingredients when added together contribute to the largest ingredient when taken in their original form as fresh chicken.


Yes, when taken in it's original form, fresh chicken might be the largest ingredients, but when the moisture is removed from that chicken you can be damn sure it wont then be the largest ingredient.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> Okay, I'll do the math.
> 
> Salters cost you £44.95 for 15kg, a dog of 10kg will need (according to their web site) at least 145g per day, so that works out at 15kg lasting 103 days, and costing 43p per day to feed.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Going, by the ingredients, you could buy better quality food for £15 than Salters, why pay £45 for it? Doesn't compare in any way to Orijen.


----------



## Plumby from Suffolk (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been using Salters for some time now. I found a marked difference in my dog after changing to Salters. His stools are now normal. Prior to using salters he was continually visiting the vet with anal gland problems. To my knowledge Salters is the only dog food to also contain extra virgin olive oil. If this oil is anything like that sold at supermarkets, this ingredient alone would be expensive. As I had not heard of Orijen before reading your comments I have looked at their website and cannot see how it is cheaper than Salters. The feeding programme for a normal active adult 10kg dog is between 150/275grams. This is more expensive as Salters feed is between 145/190 grams per day. Also where is Orijen made??? Is it manufactured in the UK???


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Orijen is made in Canada.If Orijen too expensive you could try Acana, the sister brand of Orijen which has the same no grains policy, Because it is a 60% meat to 40% veg/fruit ratio, rather than Orijen's 70 to 30% ratio is cheaper.
For a British made food you could look at the Barking Heads Range.

Cheers Fraz.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Plumby from Suffolk said:


> I have been using Salters for some time now. I found a marked difference in my dog after changing to Salters. His stools are now normal. Prior to using salters he was continually visiting the vet with anal gland problems. To my knowledge Salters is the only dog food to also contain extra virgin olive oil. If this oil is anything like that sold at supermarkets, this ingredient alone would be expensive. As I had not heard of Orijen before reading your comments I have looked at their website and cannot see how it is cheaper than Salters. The feeding programme for a normal active adult 10kg dog is between 150/275grams. This is more expensive as Salters feed is between 145/190 grams per day. Also where is Orijen made??? Is it manufactured in the UK???


Sorry - my mistake, I took the 1-10kg and not the 10-20kg weight. Active lifestyle means a working dog, less active means a none working pet. Which I will assume we are talking about. So I'll redo the Orijen calculation

13.5kg costs £51.99, so that's 115g per day, meaning the 13.5kg will last 117 days and will cost 44p per day to feed.

So it's 1p more than salters. I personally think the ingredients differance is worth the 1p extra.

The oil wont be anything like the stuff sold at the supermarket, since they'll get it at cost and it'll probably cost them pennies for a huge amount.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> No, it certainly isn't worth the asking price. You should always have a named meat product as the first ingredient.
> 
> Ground Maize, *Chicken Meat Meal, Round Grain Rice, *Chicken,*Chicken Fat, Maize Gluten Meal, Sunflower Meal, Dried Sugar Beet Pulp, Full Fat Linseed, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Yeast, Kelp, Dried Whole Egg, Cellulose Fibre, Monocalcium Phosphate, Iodised Salt, Methionine, Vitamin E, Choline Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin C, Vitamin A, Niacin, Iron Sulphate, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulphate, Vitamin B12, Biotin, Vitamin B2, Vitamin K, Vitamin B6, Vitamin D3, Vitamin B1, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


All that maize! I wouldn't expect a food with those ingredients to cost any more than £15 - £18 for a 15 kilo bag.

I found that the recommended amount of Orijen was too much for my dog, she put on weight. I cut back to the amount that keeps her at a healthy slim weight and the cost is quite acceptable. Also, I save on vet visits for digestive problems. Buy extra virgin olive oil in 5 litre cans and the price of that is reduced too!


----------

